# stock tether vs market app



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey I'm wondering. What's the difference between using the factory app on the phone for WiFi tethering and any of the apps in the play store. the factory works for me fine butjust wondering since VZW opened the other back up if they're worth using. I remember with og droid I used the popular WiFi tether

Failed to mention.....I'm rooted and on jb. And using the VZW Nexus


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I depends. If you're using Stock ICS as it comes out OTA, then it checks to make sure you have a tethering compatible data plan. The market apps _should_ be able to bypass this check for the most part. If you're using AOSP tethering, then it bypasses this check and basically functions like most of the market apps. A lot of the apps in the market tie into the stock tethering system from what I've read, but I haven't gone around trying them all out to see what they do.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, the market apps tends to have more features, such as mac filtering.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Also, the market apps tends to have more features, such as mac filtering.


I have to ask...Who the hell needs MAC filtering on mobile hotspot?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I have to ask...Who the hell needs MAC filtering on mobile hotspot?


Someone who wants to keep track of all one of my devices being tethered, that's who. 

Even if it's only tethering for a hour or two, I like every ounce of security I can get. Granted, this would only slow down a competent individual down by maybe 30 seconds, but still.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

PonsAsinorem said:


> Someone who wants to keep track of all one of my devices being tethered, that's who.
> 
> Even if it's only tethering for a hour or two, I like every ounce of security I can get. Granted, this would only slow down a competent individual down by maybe 30 seconds, but still.


WPA2 is more than enough. MAC filtering adds nothing, especially when put next to WPA2. If they can get past WPA2, spoofing a MAC address is absolutely nothing. I hate seeing MAC filtering as a form of security. It's not. You even admitted that it isn't. You are using a proper password, right?


----------

